
GitHib Collections: Open-Source Organizations - cimi_
https://github.com/collections/open-source-organizations
======
cimi_
I only found this page after the Microsoft announcement and it instantly
triggered my attention. :)

Spoiler: it's only the few organizations listed on the one page.

